

CNC bacteria swarm builds tiny pyramid - mcantelon
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/09/cnc_bacteria_swarm_builds_tiny_pyra.html

======
zeteo
I'm waiting to see the impressive applications. The video, probably
representing their single most successful effort, shows six "bricks" being
more or less jumbled together and called "a step pyramid". This is not exactly
state-of-the-art micron-scale manipulation; and why move around imprecisely
with thousands of bacteria, when you can use the same magnetic field for much
more precise manipulation with a single microrobot? (E.g.
<http://nanolab.me.cmu.edu/projects/MagneticMicroRobot/> )

~~~
ajuc
Notice, that making more bacteria is much easier than making more nanobots.

~~~
zeteo
They're not nanobots, they're microrobots of very simple construction (one
metallic claw). You only need one, and they're much more precise.

